# ebay gas stove bargain!



## Fsappo (May 26, 2010)

dont miss out on this deal!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/l-propane-heati...=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var;=&hash=item6d6e61b81f


----------



## Jfk4th (May 27, 2010)

I'll take two please :cheese:


----------

